
Petition for Tech Leaders to Reaffirm Opposition to Fascist Policy - tonystubblebine
https://www.change.org/p/tech-leaders-must-reject-fascism
======
tonystubblebine
Just launching this--timing is obviously driven by the meeting between tech
leaders and Trump tomorrow.

I've been working on my overall portfolio of political activity: donations,
retweeting, reading, researching, attending in-person events, calling
representatives, etc.

The role that I see for petitions and marches is that they give cover and
provide courage to the people making policy decisions.

Right now there are a lot of good people all over the board who feel like the
incoming administration is un-american and/or bad for business overall.

This petition is meant for everyone in Tech to give our Tech leaders the
courage to push back. We want them to know we have our back.

~~~
tonystubblebine
Also, I wanted to note the entrepreneurial reason we should want to push back.
Fascism is often great for certain businesses. The government will create
massive wealth to win the support of particular businesses.

But this cronyism is the opposite of what entrepreneurs should want. We want
our companies to be able to succeed on merit and hustle.

For that to happen we need reliable laws and a level business playing field.

